# Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m



## Alex76 (18. April 2016)

Hallo Kutterfahrer,

ich habe mir die ganzen Berichte zu Pilkruten durchgelesen und musste feststellen, dass es kaum "bezahlbare" Pilkruten gibt, die länger als 3 Meter sind. Endweder Ihr habt Ruten, die es nur noch auf dem Trödelmarkt gibt oder sie sind mir zu teuer |bigeyes Zu der oben genannten konnte ich noch nichts finden (scheint auch neu zu sein). Leider hab ich nirgends eine Angabe zum Gewicht der Rute finden können.
Die Nano Baltic Sea von Balzer scheint für mir doch ein wenig beschränkt beim WG zu sein, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas ängstlich.  Bin noch ein Anfänger (war bisher vielleicht 10 auf´m Kutter (Ostsee) im letzten Jahr, wo oft 100 gramm oder auch mal 125 gramm benötigt wurde. Habe bislang eine WFT Baltic Pilk 2,60, 30-150 WG mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin, die doch ab und an gern etwas länger sein könnte. 

Alternativen: Quantum Hypercast Bay Walker Pilk 3,00 WG150

                  Balzer Magna Magic Pilk 3,05 40-185 WG

                  Penn Regiment Heavy Pilk 3,00 100-160 WG

Hab schon ne Weile nach älteren Ruten (die hier häufier genannt wurden) Ausschau gehalten, ohne Erfolg. Ich hätte fast eine Rute auf gut Glück ersteigert, die dann aber doch in glücklichere Hände geraten ist.

Team Daiwa Pilkrute "Das Lila Wunder" 3,00 100-150 gramm. Für 95€ ging die weg. Wäre die für den Preis was gewesen?

Gruß und Danke
Alex

*
*




*
*


----------



## Alex76 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Ich freue mich natürlich auch über Erfahrungen zu anderen Ruten, als die von mir zuvor genannten #6


----------



## vermesser (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Also ich finde leider nur das Gewicht für die 220 Gramm Version...495 Gramm für eine Pilke wäre mir zu schwer...da noch ne große Rolle dran, denn wiegt die Kombi was bei 900 Gramm...uiii!!! Das wird ein langer Angeltag.

Von wo fährst du mit Kutter raus? Vor Rostock kommt man in den allermeisten Fällen sehr gut mit schweren Spinruten klar.


----------



## Alex76 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Meistens von Wismar! Klar, fast wären 500 gramm zu viel des guten. Sofern die schwere Spinnangel auch seetauglich ist, hab ich nix dagegen.

Habe gerade das Gewicht gefunden 435 gramm für die 60-130gramm. 
Die Penn Regiment Heavy Pilk mit 3,30 wiegt 374 gramm.


----------



## vermesser (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Ist es vor Wismar so tief oder soviel Drift, dass man 100-125 Gramm braucht? Ich brauchte eigentlich vom Kutter nie mehr als 80-90 Gramm...wenn es noch schlimmer wurde, fuhren die Kutter rein.

Guck ggf. mal nach langen XH Spinruten...


----------



## Alex76 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Wahrscheinlich ein Mix aus Drift und Änfänger 

Nee, ist wirklich häufig ordentlich Drift (etwa 20 Meter tief)


----------



## fischhändler (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

schau dir die Penn Charismar an.
Top Rute  für unter 100 Euro

fische den Stock seit über 10 Jahren Top


----------



## Alex76 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*



fischhändler schrieb:


> schau dir die Penn Charismar an.
> Top Rute  für unter 100 Euro
> 
> fische den Stock seit über 10 Jahren Top



Wieso bin ich da selbst noch nicht drauf gekommen, Charismar für Wismar


----------



## lausi97 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Schau dir mal die Cinnetic Explorer SeaBass Ruten an, 3,30 mit 40-120gr WG oder 3,60 mit 60-180gr WG sind ausserdem noch bezahlbar.


----------



## Alex76 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Cinnetic Explorer SeaBass Ruten an, 3,30 mit 40-120gr WG oder 3,60 mit 60-180gr WG sind ausserdem noch bezahlbar.



Danke, kannte ich gar nicht!


----------



## Alex76 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Cinnetic Explorer SeaBass Ruten an, 3,30 mit 40-120gr WG oder 3,60 mit 60-180gr WG sind ausserdem noch bezahlbar.



Danke, kannte ich gar nicht! Hast du ne Ahnung, was die wiegen?


----------



## lausi97 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Die 3, 30 ist mit 279gr angegeben, die 3, 60 mit 269 wobei ich das nicht so recht glaube, denke eher so ca. 300.
Die Marke ist in Spanien, Portugal etc sehr beliebt.Wenn du da mehr zu wissen möchtest schreib mal den Matze im Mommarktrööt an.


----------



## Alex76 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Die 3, 30 ist mit 279gr angegeben, die 3, 60 mit 269 wobei ich das nicht so recht glaube, denke eher so ca. 300.
> Die Marke ist in Spanien, Portugal etc sehr beliebt.Wenn du da mehr zu wissen möchtest schreib mal den Matze im Mommarktrööt an.



Super, ich danke dir!


----------



## lausi97 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Super, ich danke dir!



Da nich für 

Die Ruten sind halt nicht "Mainstream ",deswegen noch unbekannt, hab aber schon von einigen gehört, dass sie sich die (Cautiva Sea Bass)zulegen werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Hallo. Das 3.60m Modell Cinnetic BlackSeaBass Nr. 8509 wiegt 275gr gemäss angaben von Cinnetic. Es wird ein max. Ködergewicht bis 100gr empfohlen. 

Ich importiere Ruten und Rollen von Cinnetic seit 2016 und bin extrem begeistert von Preis und Leistung. Ich fische damit und vertrete die Marke hier in DK.
Da ich hauptsächlich Gummifischangler bin vom Kleinboot fische ich die Crafty SeaBass Light Game in 300m und ne 3500 Cinnetic Small Tracker. 

Lg
Matze


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo. Das 3.60m Modell Cinnetic BlackSeaBass Nr. 8509 wiegt 275gr gemäss angaben von Cinnetic. Es wird ein max. Ködergewicht bis 100gr empfohlen.
> 
> Ich importiere Ruten und Rollen von Cinnetic seit 2016 und bin extrem begeistert von Preis und Leistung. Ich fische damit und vertrete die Marke hier in DK.
> Da ich hauptsächlich Gummifischangler bin vom Kleinboot fische ich die Crafty SeaBass Light Game in 300m und ne 3500 Cinnetic Small Tracker.
> ...



Jo Matze, aber ich habe das Gewicht der "Explorer Sea Bass" gemeint. 
Die werde ich im Oktober mal richtig begrabbeln:m


----------



## felli (20. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Hi,

ich benutze seit drei Jahren aufm Kutter die DAM Steelpower Red Baltic Pilk mit einer Länge von 3,00 m. WG-Angabe 50-200gr. Was sie nach oben raus kann, habe ich bisher nicht getestet, da ich mittlerweile in der Regel mit 40-60gr. Bleiköppen und Gummi fische. Das schwerste was dranhing war ein 120gr Pilker, als ich das erstemal auf See war ... Wie jeder andere mit seiner Kombo zufrieden ist, bin ich das natürlich auch ^^

Mittlerweile, nach dem bisschen Erfahrung die ich sammeln durfte, bin ich ein Freund der Fraktion "so schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich" geworden. Daher würde ich, wenn ich mir heute ne neue Rute zulegen müsste, nach einer leichten 2,70m Rute mit einem WG bis max. 100 gr. zulegen. Außerdem würde ich nicht mehr mein Augenmerk auf ne Pilkrute legen, sondern auch "normale" Spinnruten ins Auge fassen.

Grüße aus Berlin
Matze


----------



## Alex76 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo. Das 3.60m Modell Cinnetic BlackSeaBass Nr. 8509 wiegt 275gr gemäss angaben von Cinnetic. Es wird ein max. Ködergewicht bis 100gr empfohlen.
> 
> Ich importiere Ruten und Rollen von Cinnetic seit 2016 und bin extrem begeistert von Preis und Leistung. Ich fische damit und vertrete die Marke hier in DK.
> Da ich hauptsächlich Gummifischangler bin vom Kleinboot fische ich die Crafty SeaBass Light Game in 300m und ne 3500 Cinnetic Small Tracker.
> ...



Vielen Dank, auf jeden Fall mal eine interessante Alternative!


----------



## Brutzlaff (20. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Cinnetic Sachen in Deutschland zu erwerben??


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Die werde ich im Oktober mal richtig begrabbeln:m



Hast wieder : 'Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt' mißverstanden ? |kopfkrat

:m


----------



## Alex76 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Dumme Frage, kann man mit so einer "leichten" Rute auch einen Dorsch von 50cm über die Reling haben ;+


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, kann man mit so einer "leichten" Rute auch einen Dorsch von 50cm über die Reling haben ;+



Es ist ein bißchen Übung für einen 'fliessenden' Bewegungsablauf nötig, aber gehen tut es.
Wobei ich persönlich alles ab ~ Ü55/60 nur mit Hilfe an Bord bringe. ( nach schlechten Erfahrungen im größerem Bereich ).


----------



## felli (20. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

Die Ruten die Dir hier empfohlen werden sind keine UL oder L-Ruten. Nur weil sie leichter sind, als das gängige was so manch einer heute noch auf der Ostsee fischt, heisst es nicht, dass sie nicht robust sind 

Und wie HeinBlöd schon schreibt, ab Ü55 sollte schon nen Gaff oder Kescher genommen werden, egal wie schwer das Tackle ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Meinungen zur Tucson Pilkrute WG 60-130g 3,40m*

@ Brutlaff
Nein, in D gibt es keinen Importeur von Cinnetic.
Ich kann die Sachen für 10€ Versand nach D schicken, kein Problem.

@ Lausi, ja habe ein paar Ruten zum angrabbeln da

Lg


----------

